# Showed up by son...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Was my sons first night out last night and he caught a 13lbr 15 mins after being at the hole. I caught a big zero last night...  But at least we didn't get Skunked!!! I will post picts toms need sleep... Craig

Went and hit the walleyes to night no bites, buddy saw Back Water Ed with a nice few... I think I went to late bite seems to be mid afternoon...










Look at his battle wounds, this big male has been in a few scuffles. Aslo his gills were full of leeches, worms or maggets of some sort. I spent a few minutes getting as much of them out as I could...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NightWarrior said:


> buddie saw Back Water Ed with a nice few... I think I went to late bite seems to be mid afternoon...


I couldn't hide from Ed when I used to fish the river. Even when he was doing surveys I'd see him in some weird hole. Put a GPS locater on the bottom of his rig and you'll do alright.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

bump, pics posted...


----------

